# Suche Leute für ein Hobby-Projekt (Browser Game)



## Peter@Pan (11. Feb 2008)

Hi @ll,

kennt Ihr Master of Orion 2? Ich fand dieses Spiel extrem genial besonders im Multiplayer hat es mir verdammt viel Spass gemacht. Leider kam ein solches Spiel nie wieder in der gleichen Qualität auf den Markt.
Ich hatte deshalb schon immer die Idee ein solches Spiel (einen direkten Klon erstmal) zu machen. Nachdem ich im November letzten Jahres mich mal mit J2EE beschäftigte - habe ich kurzer Hand beschlossen zu versuchen das Ganze mal zu realisieren in Form eines Browesergames (Ich fand das bot sich an bei einem solchen Spiel). 
Bevor ich aber noch mehr über die Vergangenheit schwaffel will ich mich aber nun der Gegenwart zuwenden....
Tja und der habe ich einfach nicht genug Zeit dieses Projekt zurealisieren ohne das es zu einer Jahren langen Odyssey verkommt und darum bin ich nun hier.
Ich suche nach ein paar Leute die wirklich ernsthaft Lust haben sich an dem Projekt zu beteiligen.
Das ganze soll ein Hobby-Projekt sein und nix kommerzielles. 
Ganz ehrlich war und ist es eigentlich mein Ziel vielleicht daraus ein praktisches Tutorial für die J2EE-Web Entwicklung zu machen, dass jeder versteht und das jedem Spass macht. Ich finde Spiele zu programmieren macht deutlich mehr Spass als irgendwelchen Vereinsverwaltungen, die meisten die Grundlage für solche Tutorials sind.

Bisher habe ich begonnen ein grundlegendes Fundament  für das Spiel entwickelt. 
Das ganze läuft auf einem Tomcat 5 und als Datenbank zur Speicherung des Spiels benutze ich DB4O (wollte nicht soviel Zeit in die Planung der DB-Struktur packen). Bisher habe ich mit Java 1.5 gearbeitet und als IDE habe ich Eclispe WTP benutzt. 
Alles ist bisher auf Basis von JSP, Servlets und ganz normalen Java-Klassen realisiert. Auf Spielereien wie AJAX habe ich ganz bewusst verzichtet, da ich das ganze einfach halten möchte.

Ich denke das man das ganze Game recht einfach realisieren kann wenn ein bissel Zeit dafür hat. Ich habe aber einfach im Moment nur Mo, Di ein paar Stunden dafür Zeit und dann am WE noch ein paar Stunden (in den letzten Woche aber auch nicht - die Entwicklung steht seit Anfang Januar). Und ich muss zugeben mir fällt es echt nicht einfach das Spiel aus meinen eigenen Händen zu geben. Hab bissel Angst ganz ehrlich das es sich nicht nach meinen Vorstellungen entwickelt... 

Wenn Ihr nun Interesse habt dann meldet euch doch einfach hier im Thread.
Toll wäre es wenn Ihr schon Erfahrungen in dem Bereich habt. 
Grafiker können sich außerdem auch melden, denn ein Spiel ist nix wenn es optisch ne Gurke ist.

Wenn Sie genug Leute finde (5 sollten wir schon sein), werde ich einen kurzen Leitfaden schreiben wie ich mir die Entwicklung des Spiels vorstelle (wie gesagt ich möchte schon das sich meine Idee daran später noch wieder finden). 

Einen V-Server besitze ich auch, auf dem ich dann ein SVN einrichten würde für die gemeinsame Entwicklung.

So das soll es erstmal sein.

Gruß,
Andreas

P.S.: Bitte keine PMs - ich habe öffentliche Diskussionen lieber. (Es sei denn es sind wirklich ganz private Anliegen oder Fragen)


----------



## Gast (13. Feb 2008)

Hast Du Dir schonmal "Free Orion" angesehen? Link:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/FreeOrion-0.3.1-RC6_23384077.html


----------



## jobu0101 (30. Mrz 2008)

Wenn es um ein Browsergame geht, kann ich auch Inselkrieg empfehlen. www.inselkrieg.de


----------



## lohr (31. Mrz 2008)

Also mich würde das ganze sehr interessieren, ich bin mal ehrlich und habe noch nie an einem so großen projekt teilgenommen.
Zur Zeit programmiere ich nen kleines RTS game, welches natürlich niemals an kommerzielle Dinge rankommt aber mich doch auf trab hält da man ja doch immer mehr implementieren möchte.
Wie schon gesagt, ich würde gerne mitarbeiten, als info für dich ich studiere technische informatik im 6. semester und bin zZ im Praxissemester, des heißt nach der Arbeit nichts mehr lernen und noch gut Zeit für solche dinge zu haben.

Jedoch möchte ich das auch nicht als Fulltimejob ansehen, ich denke mal das verstehst du (ich sag einfach mal du^^), sollten noch fragen da sein einfach stellen.

gruß lohr


----------



## Gast (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo
ich suche im mom auch leute für ein Browser Game. Ich habe schon einen ganua Idee die ihr im Forum nachlesen könnt jedoch bin ich für 
andere sachen auch offen. Unsere Browsergame wird warschenlic hauch mit Java programmiert! Es wird vorausichtlicheine mischung aus Piraten spiel und Die-Stamme. Da man von anderen Spieler Insel einnehemn kann wird sic hdas spiel hoher beliebt heit erfreunen7hoffe ich jedenfalls) Falls ihr lust habt besucht einfach mal die HP : http://blackriddig.bl.funpic.de/BrowserGame/Beginn.html
lasst euch nciht von dem schlechten Design der HP beeindrucken da ja nur das Forum wichtig ist http://www.cyberlord.at/forum/?id=7090
Ich freue mich auf euch und eure Vorschläge!
mfg Andreas
Ps: Wir sind schon 2 Leute!


----------

